# Minolta XD-11



## icassell

About a year ago, I donated my Minolta XD-11 (this, I believe, was the first camera to offer both aperture priority and shutter priority modes) to a local High School .  I also donated a large complement of Rokkor-X glass and accessories (from 24mm to 300mm with several steps in between as well as the 50mm macro, teleconverter, cable releases, assorted filters, etc.).  I figured that, since I'd recently become active again in photography, my Canon 30D would do it for me.  No sooner had I given it all away, I regretted the decision.  That XD-11 had done me yeoman service and then I started thinking about all the ways I could still put it to use (e.g. IR, scanning negatives in and printing digitally, etc.).  

Imagine my surprise when, last week, I got a call from the school telling me the stuff was still sitting in the box and they couldn't do anything with it.  They asked me if I would like to come pick it up.  

They didn't need to ask twice. About 15 minutes later (the school is across the street), I was back home with a box of 35mm stuff.  It took me a few minutes to unfreeze the shutter (it hadn't been used in several years), but all is good again with the world.  Now I just have to clean it all up and put it back in service.

Ian


----------



## alexkerhead

:addpics:


----------



## Captain IK

I have an XD-11 as well.  It sat in a camera bag for almost 20 years, until I dug it out a couple of months ago.  It took only a few minutes before I fell in love with it again.  What a great camera


----------



## icassell

alexkerhead said:


> :addpics:



I don't think pix have much to do with my post but, at my earliest convenience, I'll shoot some of the stuff ... 

Ian


----------



## compur

Man, you are lucky!

I would take that as a sign and hang on to that beauty.  Those are great
cameras too.


----------



## icassell

Yeah, I felt that a Christmas Angel smiled at me 

Here are a few pix -- taken quickly this afternoon.  The camera has an attached Autowinder D (a rudimentary motor drive that that screws onto the bottom of the camera and runs on AA batteries -- it is actually only good enough to advance the film, not really a full motor) and the Rokkor-X 300mm f5.6

I also have the Rokkor-X 50mm f1.4, 50mm f3.5 Macro, 24mm f2.8, 35mm f2.8, and a Soligor 135mm f3.5.

I have a reversing ring (remember those?), Vivitar 2X TC, close-up lenses, and polarizers for all the lenses. I have a few assorted ND and some B/W filters as well.  I also have a lot of cleaning to do -- not all of the lenses had caps/filters mounted.

http://www.popphoto.com/assets/download/PP0179_MinoltaXD11.pdf


----------



## icassell

Oh my ... 

I tried the autowinder and it didn't work

I cleaned the contacts again and voila ... it works fine now!


http://www.rokkorfiles.com/XD11.html


I've gotta go buy some film ... I wish I hadn't given away my bulk loader (although I'm out of touch with film and don't even know what's available in bulk anymore -- I used to buy Plus-X and Tri-X that way).  I also gave away my developing tanks, reels, etc.


----------



## Captain IK

Nice stuff IC,

I noticed the housing on my XD 11 is all black.  Does that have to do with the model year?


----------



## compur

Like many cameras of this vintage, the XD-11 was made in both black and
chrome versions.  The black ones were sold in smaller numbers (because they
cost a little more) so they're harder to find today and worth more as
collectibles.


----------



## Captain IK

That's interesting compur.
Good to know!
Thank you


----------



## icassell

I decided to save a few bucks when I bought mine back in about '78, although I really wanted the black body.  Today I wish I hadn't been so cheap.


----------



## Captain IK

Although I have no intentions of giving up my XD-11, I'm curious as to what it is worth.
Anyone know?


----------



## skieur

I have a black XD11 as well, and was surprised when an internal part in the shutter mechanism broke in Mexico. What was amazing was that after being directed to camera repair guy in a small town, he fixed it, while I waited, complete with a new part at a very reasonable price.

skieur


----------



## cerrone68

compur said:


> Like many cameras of this vintage, the XD-11 was made in both black and
> chrome versions. The black ones were sold in smaller numbers (because they
> cost a little more) so they're harder to find today and worth more as
> collectibles.


 
I just found this forum and I'm so happy that I did. I have one of these Minolta's. I'm wondering if I take a picture of it. Would you be able to tell me it's worth. I found it at a Estate Sale in Upstate NY. It came with alot of extra accessories. I look forward to participating here more.


----------



## christopher walrath

It's worth more if you keep it.  The XD-11 was one of the best of Minolta's 35mm SLR run from 1970 to 1985 (sr-T101 through X-700).  You might sell it for about $50 on ebay.  You WILL make thousands of beautiful photographs with it if you know/learn how to use it right.  And that can not have a price tag placed on it.  I hope you keep and enjoy it.


----------



## cerrone68

I fully intent to keep it. My boyfriend does estate sales for people, and this couple we were working with; had all this photography stuff. The husband had a lot of Minolta XD11 stuff and sold me everything for 80 dollars. I've been dying to get back involved into photography. so when this came up, I was pleased. I was able to find the original user manual from a company called Craigs Camera, from CT. He seems to be excellent for finding things like this

Craig Camera: World Source for Photographic Manuals


----------



## christopher walrath

Try www.butkus.org/chinon

And try www.rokkorfiles.com

And remember if someone says you have G. A. S., it stands for Gear Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## cerrone68

christopher walrath said:


> Try www.butkus.org/chinon
> 
> And try www.rokkorfiles.com
> 
> And remember if someone says you have G. A. S., it stands for Gear Acquisition Syndrome.


 
thank you so much for taking the time to pass off this information. The Rokkorfiles site is awesome! This camera seems like a gem, that I've just discovered.


----------



## cerrone68

icassell said:


> Yeah, I felt that a Christmas Angel smiled at me
> 
> Here are a few pix -- taken quickly this afternoon. The camera has an attached Autowinder D (a rudimentary motor drive that that screws onto the bottom of the camera and runs on AA batteries -- it is actually only good enough to advance the film, not really a full motor) and the Rokkor-X 300mm f5.6
> 
> I also have the Rokkor-X 50mm f1.4, 50mm f3.5 Macro, 24mm f2.8, 35mm f2.8, and a Soligor 135mm f3.5.
> 
> I have a reversing ring (remember those?), Vivitar 2X TC, close-up lenses, and polarizers for all the lenses. I have a few assorted ND and some B/W filters as well. I also have a lot of cleaning to do -- not all of the lenses had caps/filters mounted.
> 
> Popular Photography â Get the Latest Photo Tips on PopPhoto.com


 
This is just like the one I aquired  a year ago. I'm having so much fun learning about this amazing camera.


----------



## compur

Coincidentally, I found this XD11 at a local camera show this past 
Sunday for a very good price and snagged it.  

I love the quiet sound of the shutter on these cameras -- much like 
an RF Leica.

This one works perfectly -- just needs new light seals which is an easy
job.

Another nice thing about Minoltas in general is that there are numerous
lenses of high optical quality available for them at dirt cheap prices.


----------



## cerrone68

Beautful with the all black look. do you know of any online stores that carry more accessories for the xd11?


----------



## compur

KEH is good and there's always lots of stuff on eBay.


----------



## christopher walrath

On ebay, for lenses just do a search for 'md lens'.  For accessories, go to Cameras and photo/film camera accessories and search 'xd minolta'.


----------

